# Making Music with 800D



## thereyougo! (Nov 10, 2018)

Came across this on Youtube.  Pretty clever...


----------



## n614cd (Nov 10, 2018)

That was pretty neat. Amazing what can be done with ordinary sounds... 

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------

